# Herping tips?



## snakeluvver (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi guys, can you give me some tips for road herping on the Sunshine coast? What roads should we look on? Day or night? 
Ive driven on loads of roads on the sunshine coast day and night and have only ever seen a few toads and a Eastern Water Dragon (it ran across the road and got hit by a car  )


----------



## scorps (Jan 19, 2011)

It depends on what your looking for, you will find that most people will not give out there herping spots, I am very hesitent when I tell people my spots, 

Need to be carefull with how much poaching happens


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 19, 2011)

Go anywhere and as often as you can. It wont take long to work out what is where and keep a diary.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jan 19, 2011)

scorps said:


> It depends on what your looking for, you will find that most people will not give out there herping spots, I am very hesitent when I tell people my spots,
> 
> Need to be carefull with how much poaching happens


 
Ah thats why people dont like saying it. Okay then sorry 
Ive gotta say, my neighbourhood is quite a good herping spot, we've had Green Tree Frogs, a Rocket Frog, a Yellow Faced Whipsnake, a Small Eyed Snake, Green Tree snake, some other unidentified snake, a Pink Tongued skink and a Lace Monitor.


----------



## hornet (Jan 19, 2011)

buy a humidty/temp probe and take that with you and record that info aswell, i will be doing that along with recording the time of the moon phase, time of night, date, and recent weather that may have influenced it etc etc. Would be more then happy to share my results with you, i know your not about to go take anything from the bush


----------



## scorps (Jan 19, 2011)

hornet said:


> buy a humidty/temp probe and take that with you and record that info aswell, i will be doing that along with recording the time of the moon phase, time of night, date, and recent weather that may have influenced it etc etc. Would be more then happy to share my results with you, i know your not about to go take anything from the bush



Thats a good idea hornet, I have alot of different spots up hear, some spots I can drive for an hour and find 15 snakes and other spots where I might be lucky for 1 or 2, 

Ben


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 19, 2011)

Depending on what species you wanna see all comes down to day-night,cold-warm weather..Generally pythons are more common out at night,however you can see them during the day,on the other hand,elapids are generally a day snake..On a warm day after dark pythons are very common on the road to get the last bit of warmth from the bituman..It totally makes a difference in temperature,i seen 5snakes on a 28c night,while in the same week,didnt see any as the temperature was around 16c..


----------



## snakeluvver (Jan 19, 2011)

Ive heard noosa national park is good, however I havnt had any luck there.
Id like to see bluetongues and pythons mainly. Are Bluetongues day time or night?


----------



## snakeluvver (Feb 12, 2011)

Still no luck :| Not even a Water Skink or ANYTHING except snake-eyed skinks. And the "common" blue tongue and carpet pythons are eluding me grrr. I'll try Noosa National Park tomorrow if my mum can be bothered to get up at 5am which i doubt. Last time we did a 2 hr uphill hike and just saw snake-eyed skinks. Which I could've just looked in my back garden for. I saw a Koala, so it wasn't a total waste. I have seen a big lace monitor in Noosa National Park before. But thats all.
I'm going crazy... I need to see some herps :lol:
I dont care if I only see a Green Tree Frog. Even frogs are exciting for me as I very rarely see them. The only cool herp that I see often on the sunshine coast is a EWD. But they dont excite me anymore as there are hundreds of them.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 13, 2011)

Don't worry, i went out for an hour last night and saw nothing. These things happen sometimes!


----------



## snakeluvver (Feb 13, 2011)

Well I went out to Noosa National Park today. It went a lot better than usual as I actually saw something :lol: I saw a smallish skink, not sure on the species, think it may be a EWS. Will post pics later.


----------



## cockney red (Feb 13, 2011)

Stay with it SL. Its not an exact science, warm night after rain is always best for night herping...


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 13, 2011)

cockney red said:


> Stay with it SL. Its not an exact science, warm night after rain is always best for night herping...


 
That depends where you are! That's not the recipe for success out here, which is why keeping a journal is so important.


----------



## cockney red (Feb 13, 2011)

Will work fine on the Sunny Coast


----------

